
On super() in Python3  - kirubakaran
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/cogitations/2008/04/30/how-super-in-python3-works-and-why-its-retarded/
======
scott_s
Potentially off-topic, but I find that I often upmod submissions that I don't
necessarily agree with.

In this case, I don't have enough background in writing OO Python code to have
an intelligent opinion. Yet, I still find the issue interesting to read about.

------
apgwoz
As an aside, it seems that people post comments to blogs without reading the
comments before. Every single one of them says, "post this to python-3000/
python-dev". I'm not sure why I'm surprised.

~~~
jrockway
Maybe they thought his blog was AOL? ("Me too! Me too! How dare you say
something bad about Python in public!")

